# Touring Germany etc



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,
thought I had better have a general title as we are doing serveral countries.
We are now touring along the River Mosel in Germany and loving it. Mixed weather over Easter but lovely now. Staying at a Stellplatz near Bernkastel-Kues, a lovely town and well worth a visit. There are so many MH stellplatz along here so one doesn`t have to travel far each day.
There is a Lidls on the Kues side of the river. Cycling is easy as there are plenty of cycle paths. Plenty of places to wine and dine  

Of course we are NOT missing UK at all.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Touring*

Hi Rita

Glad you are enjoying it. Oscar sends his love to Jaubilile

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rita

Glad you are enjoying the Mosel.. wish were there now  

Keep safe..


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that info-useful for me for the future


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just checking in again.
After Bernkastel-Kues we spenft a night at Enkirch where there is parking for mh by the Mosel, no electric.
Then we headed inland to Sprendlingen where there are two mh spots to overnight at. One by the Euromobil factory and one by the tennis courts which is where we stayed with free electrics but water was 2€.
Then we headed onto Osthofen and a wine place which has parking for 4 mh with electric for 5€. This is in the Bord Atlas and at the end of Hoenstrasse. We also had a wine tasting evening with another mh couple. We must have taste about 20 different kinds!! Now we are at Worms at a parking place for mh by the Rheine again 5€ with electricity. Will probably move on again tomorrow. It was very hot yesterday but rained in the night.
jabulile says hi to her doggy friends, she is looking longingly at the Rhein!!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Wertheim*

We are now at Wertheim which is on the Rivers Main/Tauber. Having been to Lindenfels and then Bad Konig, where we stopped to take the thermal baths which was lovely. There was Free parking for mh nearby. From there we went to Miltenberg where there was free parking for mh between the yacht harbour and campsite. This is over the main bridge and first right from Miltenberg old town side.
at Wertheim just follow P4 parking and go through the parking to the end where it is FREE the rest of the car park has payment machines. This looks a quaint place so off now to explore.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Bad Mergatheim*

Bad Mergatheim is well worth avisit. A good stellplatz here with electric etc. A few mins walk away are the Thermal Baths which are very nice. We spent the morning here. Some lovely gardens with beautiful flowers, fountains and a musical fountains session throught the day at various times, lovely. its pretty hot here today so Jabulile enjoyed afew dips in the various fountains!
Yesterday for May holiday there was music in the main square, we sat outside for lunch listening to the rather good singer. Plenty of cycle/walking paths.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Great postings  

Thanks for giving us some ideas for places to visit on our next tour as I've only done the Mosel and Rhine many many years ago - youth hostelling on bikes :lol: 

Steve


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Rita,

Looking forward to meeting you both at Auschwitz. I will be coming via the Czech Republic and crossing into the western Czech Republic near Waidhaus on the B14 and A6. Do you know of an over-night stop on the German side near to the Czech border? 

Aaronsdad


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber*

Now at Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber. We have found the Tauber valley very nice and plenty of Stellplatz to stay at some free others 6 or 7 euros. This is a very nice old walled town parking is at P2 where there is electricity, there is also parking at P3 all a short walk into the old town. Lidls is near P2.
We also stayed at Röttingen for 3 nights for free and there is good cycling from here in particular Weikesheim was a lovely place to visit.
Off tomorrow and heading generally in the direction of Czech border.
Happy motorhoming

ps aronsdad see pm


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Bad Windsheim has a NEW stellplatz right next to the thermal bath and very nice they are too  
We are now at Forchheim..... there is a small stellplatz here next to the sports centre (sportinsel) it is only 3€ a night which includes electric but no services although you can get water from the sports centre and there are loos and showers there when its open.
Also it is right by the Donau-Main canal and lots of cycling routes. Also only 5 min cycle fride to town.

the weather is still hot so we are lucky.
Off tomorrow ? Pleystein and generally get closer to Czech Rep.


----------

